# Интернет > Web-программирование > PHP >  Требуется веб-разработчик (Москва), 50000-80000 руб., обеды

## Ziko

*Должностные обязанности:*

* Доработка функционала сети интернет-магазинов на основе 1С-Битрикс
* Развертывание новых магазинов
* Проектирование и разработка специализированных интернет- и интранет-сервисов для нужд компании
* Проектирование и разработка пользовательских интерфейсов

*Профессиональные требования:*

* Знание Битрикс-API
* Отличные знания PHP
* Хорошие знания MySQL (сложные SELECT’ы, вложенные запросы)
* Хорошие знания Javascript (обязателен опыт работы с AJAX и фреймворками типа jquery)
* Адекватные знания HTML и CSS
* Приветствуется опыт администрирования Apache, PHP и MySQL

*Прочие требования к кандидату:*

* Пунктуальность
* Умение работать по плану, включая планирование
* Умение работать в команде
* Умение проверять за собой
* Дисциплинированность

*Условия работы:*

* Рабочий день с 9:00 до 18:00
* Территориально: м. Петровско-Разумовская
* Оформление по ТК РФ. Бесплатные обеды
* Молодой коллектив, дружественная атмосфера
* ЗП по результатам собеседования (от 50000 – 80000 руб.)

Заинтересованных просьба высылать резюме на zikov.ab@svetex.ru

----------

